# Windows 8 Boot-DVD erstellen



## rafterman80 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo habe mir ein Nb gekauft auf dem Windows 8 installiert ist ( keine Windows DVD dabei!! )
Will nun die Festplatte ausbauen und eine SSD einbauen.
Habe keine Ahnung wie ich eine Windows DVD erstelle.

Hab wenig Ahnung...möchte also eine DVD erstellen dann Festplatte umbauen und wenn ich das NB starte soll er Windows 8 einfach von der erstellten DVD installieren.
Den gültigen Key hab ich schon ausgelesen und notiert.

HILFE!!!

MFG Thomas


----------



## Dartwurst (1. Dezember 2012)

Leider bin ich nicht so der Experte. Aber vielleicht verstehst Du das ja:http://www.Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online. Wenn mich meine Erinerrung nicht trügt, geht es vom USB Stick schneller. Hoffentlich hilft´s Dir.


----------



## rafterman80 (1. Dezember 2012)

Leider bringt mir das nichts weil ich ja keine Iso-Datei von Windows 8 habe.
Ist lediglich auf meinem NB installiert und registriert.


----------



## AMD x6 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ganz einfach den ISO Image von Microsoft,Downloaden und Brennen oder auf Stick packen.


----------



## rafterman80 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das ja mein Problem...woher bekomme ich denn die ISO-Datei?
Habe Windows 8 64bit.

Hast nen Link oder so?


----------



## AMD x6 (1. Dezember 2012)

Windows Upgrade Assistant,Downloaden und installieren.Damit kannst du den Image runterladen.


----------



## rafterman80 (1. Dezember 2012)

Dann werde ich das morgen mal versuchen...melde mich.
Danke


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Dezember 2012)

Nimm das Windows 8 Setup Tool:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Starten, deinen aktuellen Windows 8 Key eingeben und das komplette Windows 8 ISO wird heruntergeladen.


----------



## rafterman80 (2. Dezember 2012)

So leider treten Probleme auf.

Windows 8 Upgrade Assistent meldet das Windows 8 nicht in Ihrem Land downloadbar ist.

Und das Windows 8 Setup Tool akzeptiert meinen Key nicht. Den habe ich jedoch auslesen lassen. Wie kann das sein?

Habe keine Ahnung mehr wie ich ne Iso erstellen soll wenn das alles nicht klappt...


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn bereits das Media Center installiert ist, kannst du nicht mehr den Original Windows-Key sondern nur den Media Center Key auslesen.

Die meisten Notebooks haben jedoch im Akku-Fach einen Aufkleber mit dem OEM-Key angebracht.

Vielleicht findest du den dort.


----------



## rafterman80 (2. Dezember 2012)

Also im Akkufach steht auf dem Aufkleber nur Die S/N Nummer und eine PSN Nummer aber nicht der KEy.
Hab nen Key generator versucht da wird der Key auch akzeptiert aber wenn er dann das Setup weiter ausführen will dann nimmt er keine Verbindung zu Microsoft auf---also Fehlermeldung.

Kann ich jetzt etwa Setup ausführe??? Ich raste hier gleich aus.

Wenn ich Windows 8 einfach nochmal neu kaufe geht das denn? HIILFE


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Dezember 2012)

Bevor du überhaupt irgendwelche Installationen auf deinem neuen Notebook durchführst, solltest du zuerst die Recovery-DVDs erstelllen.

Die meisten Hersteller haben dazu ein Tool installiert, womit das möglich ist.

Wenn du dann eine Neuinstallation vornehmen möchtest und dir dein Windows 8 Key nicht bekannt ist, kontaktiere den Hersteller mit Seriennummer deines Gerätes.

Mit dem nun bekannten Key kannst du das Setup-Tool ausführen und die Windows ISO downloaden.

Mit einem Key-Generator kommst du nicht weiter, das ist übrigens auch illegal.


----------



## rafterman80 (2. Dezember 2012)

Wofur brauche ich denn ne Recovery DVD?? 

Lade mir gerade von Chip.de Windows 8 64bit herunter werde die dann als ISO brennen und dann damit mit meinem Key versuchen die neue Festplatte zu starten.

Wenn mein Key dann nicht akzeptiert würde, muss ich dann bei Microsoft Kundendienst anrufen oder da wo ich den Laptop gekauft habe. Also Notebooksbilliger.de ??


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Dezember 2012)

Also unbedingt brauchen tust du die Recovery-DVDs natürlich nicht.

Wenn du allerdings den Rechner wieder in den Original Auslieferungs-Zustand versetzen möchtest, geht das mit der Recovery.

Im Prinzip ist es egal, woher die Windows 8 ISO ist. Es sollte eine verlässliche Quelle mit Hash-Prüfsumme sein.

Wenn dein Key partout nicht akzeptiert wird, ruf die kostenlose Microsoft Hotline (0800-2848283) zum Aktivieren an.

Nächster Ansprechpartner wäre dann Notebooksbilliger.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich ist der erste Ansprechpartner bei Problemen mit Windows der Händler oder eben der Hersteller - MS macht keinen Endkunden-Support für vorinstallierte Windowsversionen - nur für separat gekaufte Vollversionen (und da auch nur in gewissen Grenzen).

Die Aktivierungshotline ist auch nur sehr eingeschränkt hilfreich. Die kann auch nur mit dem arbeiten, was sie bekommt - eben dem angegebenen Key - wenn sie ihn nicht akzeptieren, mit welcher Begründung auch immer - dann ist der Hersteller gefragt, denn der ist verantwortlich für das mitgelieferte Windows. Eigentlich.
Es schadet aber nichts, mal beim Händler nachzuhorchen - vielleicht hat der sogar den rettenden Supertipp zur Hand.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Dezember 2012)

Microsoft kann aber den Original-Key verifizieren, mit dem Windows 8 auf diesem Rechner ursprünglich aktiviert wurde und der zu der Lizenz gehört.

Es ist schon mehr als zweifelhaft, ob Notebooksbilliger die mit den Geräten verkauften Lizenzen/Keys speichert oder dies überhaupt darf.

Eigentlich kann nur der Hersteller des Notebooks den Key anhand der Seriennummer heraus geben.

Aber das wurde bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## rafterman80 (3. Dezember 2012)

Also habe bei Microsoft angerufen...diese haben mich an den Hersteller des NB verwiesen.
Soll direkt bei MSI anrufen diese hätten auch den Key für Windows 8.

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe: Bei chip.de Windows 8 64bit Enterprise runtergeladen als ISO damit eine Boot-DVD erstellt.
Danach Festplatte getauscht und Windows 8 auf die neue Platte gespielt.
Jetzt steht da halt unten rechts das ich eine 90 Tage testversion habe.
Bei "SUCHE" gebe ich nun SLUI 3 ein und es erscheint der Registrierungsbildschirm mit der Aufforderung meinen Key einzgeben. Diesen versuche ich jetzt über MSI zu bekommen. Ab 9Uhr sind sie erreichbar.....versuche jetzt mein Glück!!

P.S. Seit einer halben Stunde keiner erreichbar und das bei einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline...unverschämt!!
Gibts nicht auch eine kostenlose Hotline bei MSI? Finde nichts im Netz.

P.P.S. Seit fast 1,5 Std. niemand erreichbar bei MSI. Habe mittlerweile 3 verschiedene Service-Hotlines probiert alles Fehlanzeige.

Habe mir jetzt schon mal vorsichtshalber einen Sata to USB Adapter bestellt um einfach ein Image von der orginal Festplatte auf meine SSD zu machen vielleicht erkennt der dann automatisch den Windows 8 Key wie bei der Auslieferung des NB. 

Ich verzweifel hier grade....


Noch eins: Wäre es denn im schlimmsten Falle möglich wenn ich mir Windows 7 Retail kaufe das dann zu installieren wenn ich jetzt die Testversion von Windows 8 draufhabe?


----------



## rafterman80 (3. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt habe ich die Schn**** gestrichen voll.

Seit 4,5 Std. keiner erreichbar.

Wenn mir jemand sonst helfen kann oder aus der Nähe Siegen kommt und mal vorbeischauen kann ( bezahle auch gerne was ) bitte melden.

Ansonsten bestelle ich mir einfach Windows 7 als Retail Version und dann hab ich eben 100€ in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## merhuett (3. Dezember 2012)

Gibs bei amazon für 40 €.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
#1. Die Evaluierungskopie hilft Dir gar nichts. Sie läßt sich nicht zur Vollversion freischalten, egal was Du anstellst. Enterprise Versionen lassen sich grundsätzlich nicht mit Retail-Keys aktivieren.

#2. Die neue Aktivierungstechnologie von MS zeigt sich bei Notebooks von ihrer garstigsten Seite. Der Key wird hierbei afaik im BIOS hinterlegt, nicht in der Registry. Gibt Tools welche diese Information auslesen können, das ist aber etwas komplizierter, und ich finde den Link grad auch nicht wieder.

#3. Auf NBs sind zudem spezielle Betriebssystemversionen installiert, die es nicht so ohne weiteres zum Download gibt .

#4. Einfachster Weg hier eigentlich, die Recovery DVDs aus dem alten System heraus brennen. Neuinstallieren (auf neuer Platte) , dann die ganze Bloatware des Herstellers deinstallieren und am besten ein Image Backup machen.

#5. Wenn alles richtig läuft aktiviert sich Win 8 dann automatisch, sobald der Rechner online ist.
MfG


----------



## rafterman80 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann ich denn im Bios SAVE BOOT deaktivieren? ( Hat sich erledigt )

Habe nun eine Recovery von der Orginal Festplatte Windows 8 erstellt auf 5 DVD´s.
Neue Festplatte rein und nun zieht der sich die 5 DVD´s rein und ich hoffe dann das alles funzt.
Hoffe er gleicht den Key automatisch mit dem Bios dann ab ohne das ich aufgefordert werde ihn einzugeben wie beim Neukauf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn er das von den Recovery DVDs installiert, sollte sich Windows automatisch aktivieren, wenn der Rechner ins Netz geht.


----------



## rafterman80 (3. Dezember 2012)

So alles schön und gut bei der 2ten DVD gibts nen fehler und er bricht ab. Vielleicht kratzer drauf oder so. Also wieder alles umbauen wieder 5 dvds brennen und nochmal testen. oder ich versuch mal mit usb stick. Ich bin ununterbrochen seit heut moin 9 uhr dabei das gibts doch nicht


----------



## rafterman80 (3. Dezember 2012)

So es hat alles geklappt und alles funzt!!! 

Eine Frage hätte ich jedoch noch. Bei der Installation von Windows 8 hat er aus meiner 128GB SSD 2 Partitionen gemacht. Eine wo das BS drauf ist und die momentanen Programme und die andere Hälfte ist noch leer. Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht so. Kann man die nicht wieder zusammenführen?


----------



## AMD x6 (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist richtig so.100mb,ist für System reserviert.Viel Spass.


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir siehts aber so aus: Ich habe eine 128GB SSD.

C: OS installiert 14,1 GB frei von 61,5GB

D: 40,1GB frei von 41,0 GB

Rechne ich das zusammen bin ich bei 102,5GB. Wo ist denn der Rest von 25,5GB ???


----------



## AMD x6 (4. Dezember 2012)

Gute Frage.Schaue doch mal im Festplattenverwaltung nach,ob da diese nicht formatierte Partition angezeigt wird.Wenn Ja Formatieren und zusammenfügen.


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wo finde ich diese Festplattenverwaltung? Gucke im Explorer da sehe ich eben C: und D:


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

So siehts bei mir aus:
Wie kann ich denn die Partitionen wieder zusammen führen?


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Habe jetzt was geändert bekomme aber D: nicht nach C: verschoben so das ich nur noch eine Partition habe. Lösche ich D: dann entsteht daraus eine Partition ohne Namen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD x6 (4. Dezember 2012)

Soweit so gut.Du müsstest nur noch Partition C,vergrößern aus unbenutzten Speichervolumen.Falls es mit Boardmitteln nicht gehen sollte,benutze mal Paragon Partition Manager,die du unter DOS-Umgebung,einrichten kannst,wie du willst.


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

KAnn mit Boardmitteln C: nicht erweitern. hmmm und wie komm ich unter DOS?


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Geht das denn auch mit der Demo Version?? Will das Programm ja nicht kaufen


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Okay geht anscheind nicht..lade mir jetzt easeus Partition MAster runter und teste das mal


----------



## rafterman80 (4. Dezember 2012)

Also EASEUS macht ja nix anderes als Windows 8 auch. Ich Kann D. löschen dann hab ich die selbe Platte nur ohne Buchstaben. Aber bekomm die nicht nach C:
Wenn ich C: und D: verbinden will macht er das nicht. Ist es überhaupt möglich??

P.S. Irgendwie hats jetzt geklappt. Habe nur noch C: mit 102GB davon die Hälfte benutzt. 

Also Danke an Alle!!


----------



## AMD x6 (4. Dezember 2012)

Probiere mal Paragon Partition Manager Free,die du unter anderem im Chip.de,findest.Mit Paragon geht eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt.Ich benutze es seit WIN XP Zeiten und bisher keine Probleme gehabt.Du brennst dir ein Boot Cd,über dem Hauptprogramm oder Stick und bootest über diesen Medium und der Rest ist Selbsterklärend.


----------

